# Tonex..The Naked Truth



## godsflowerrr (Sep 3, 2007)

Maaaaaan i'm really confused. I really love Tonex and his music has ministered to me in so many ways. I use to play 'Lord Make me over' and 'God has not forgot' over and over and over and over with tears streaming down my face.
Tonex has a new song called the naked truth (maybe it is not new but it is new to me) and in the song he uses profanity, the N word, and talks about sticking up his middle finger. 

here is the song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJaYprlc268
(caution VERY bad language)

Below is the link here he defends the song and says that he is still repping Jesus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jx4oyelHIo&mode=related&search=

I'm not judging him.........I know that he has been going through a lot of hurt lately but i really am lost for words...i really don't know what to say. 
Can he really be still repping for Christ like he says?


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 3, 2007)

My husband and I heard the song a couple nights ago and at first I was shocked but as I listened to the lyrics, to certain extent I understood where he was coming from.

Being raped by a Preacher as a child at the age of 6 leaves Deep Ugly scars that only that person can understand that need to be dealt with. Tonex obvious outlet to get it all out is through music. The bible does say there is a time for everything (*Ecclesiastes Chapter 3*) and I don't know the man personally but if I were raped as a child and called gay by people who don't know the first thing about what I have been through I would be pretty ticked off too.

As for the cursing, the brother was obviously upset, and I am follower of Jesus and I love God but if I get taken there I will go there. And yes I know that we should let people Make us mad but we are only human and can only ask that God deliver us and give us peace.



> Can he really be still repping for Christ like he says?


In my Honest Opinion Yes I think he can say that is still repping for Christ, as a human we can only take so much, and as much as I personally like to be perfect I can't and neither can Tonex


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Sep 3, 2007)

I heard it to and I don't even know what to say.


----------



## dreamer26 (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW, I listened and there is so much pain and hurt in this song/rap.

Is he repping Jesus, no he is not, he is letting out some bottled up frustatrations and anger.

The bible says to be angry and sin not.  For him to use the profanity that he's using is not in line with repping Christ at all.

But I'm not condeming him because he's crying out for help and I pray somebody in the body of Christ that is close to him can/will minster to him, instead of condemening him to hell, reach out and pull him back.

Father God send him an angel right now that can minister you unto his brokeness and help restore him back to the place you want him to be. Father I ask you to cover his mind right now, the enemy desires to take him out Lord I ask for a covering for his mind and heart In Jesus name AMEN.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2007)

dreamer26 said:


> WOW, I listened and there is so much pain and hurt in this song/rap.
> 
> Is he repping Jesus, no he is not, he is letting out some bottled up frustatrations and anger.
> 
> ...


*Dreamer *thank you for this prayer being posted and I totally agree in Jesus' name. 

The enemy is 'messing' with his mind. satan knows the gift that this man has and he is using Tonex's hurts to pull him off-track. satan is trying to use the strength of Tonex's gifts for hell's reasons, but God has a far, far, better plan and it* will* come to pass, in Jesus's name...Amen and Amen. 

*Tffy:* Thank you for shedding light on this man's pain. I had no idea that he had suffered a rape. That's utter torment for a child let alone anyone at any age. But for a six year old child it's quite traumatic. I posted a while back in the OT forum, that Tonex appeared to be exhibiting bipolar behavior symtoms, where the mind goes from one 'pole (of existance) to the other. 

Rape is known to cause a person to 'split' in personalities. For as a normal person, they cannot handle the trauma, hence a chemical imbalance occurs and their minds take them from one extreme to the other. 

He may also be a victim of a manic depressive state of mind (Manic Depression). Another mind disorder that causes one to go to extremes. While there are medications to 'balance' this; it still takes the Divine intervention of all mighty God to deliver this man once and for all. 

This I pray for him in Jesus' name. satan cannot and will not have further glory in this man's life. Amen.


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Shimmie~*he actually says it in the song the song The Naked Truth.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 4, 2007)

There is this article or blog about the reason he left the Gospel Music industry.  I read it and I was SHOCKED!!!! Man, it's a wonder he didn't end up shooting anybody 'cause Lord knows I would have end up in jail if I was going through the mess he was going through.  I don't know if any of you read this before but this is one of the reasons why dropped out of the 'industry.'  This article is about a year old.

TONEX RETIRES FROM THE MUSIC INDUSTRY 

(note: to hear the live interview on this topic go to 

http://www.kjlhradio.com/tonex.htm


Salutations 2 all, 

After long contemplation and much financial & emotional hardship I have decided that Tonex needs go on hiatus from the music industry. I have tried very hard to endure all that I can from being misunderstodd to being down right lied on and I don't physically or emotionally have the capacity to continue on anymore under the current circumstances. My record Label ZLG (Zomba Label Group) has repeatedly ignored my requests for help and they just don't get me as an artist. But I'm not blaming them, it's hard for anyone to really get me as an artist because I am not the normal type of artist. I bow out. And I don't know when I'm coming back.


Honestly I don't feel that I fit into anyone's catergory but my own, but in a world that's filled with labels, sections & catergories people can't function if they can't put you in a certain box. 
I don't fit totally into Gospel because I don't sing JESUS JESUS JESUS all day and I don't fit into mainstream because I don't sing SEX SEX SEX all day either. I'm at a serious crossroads right now in life. And I don't have the answers. I cried and cried and cried last night to God for help because I can't go any further.

I'm not writing this so that people can feel sorry, I'm blogging my thoughts out. And I think I need to just bow out gracefully while I'm still on a fairly successful run off of OTB. I will continue to sell my projects online and things like that via YOTONEX but I think I need to just dissappear until I can find a place where I can live at least comfortably. Right now I am an 8 time Stellar Award winning , 2 time Dove award winning, Grammy nominated, Gold Selling artist with no furniture, Divorced, No chairs, No money. The label doesn't give me advances because my contract a is real wack. And they don't communicate.I don't know what else to say world.

What's funny is I still have people writing to me kicking me while I'm down. So now I say y'all can have it. Tonex will be out of your way once and for all. You win. Please congratulate Ex-Ministries, some Chick from England named Alexandria and a host of other so called Christians who have literally destroyed,defamated , embarrased and fatigue my life, my family and my spirit. I'm done y'all. Really. Sorry that I let some of you down but it wasn't intentional. I don't have ANY options right now so I have to do what I have to do which is "Nothing".
They don't even ask me what the real deal is but they use and twist my words for controversy sake to sell CD's DVD's and magazines. I had no idea Christians get down like this ????

Now the Gospel industry can finally be at rest because the funny guy isn't around any more.
Lauryn Hill said it best. " You superstar you Stupid star they hail you to nail you no matter who you are." Until I find peace and a real reason to get back in this game called the record business, I retire. I might still write for others and stuff like that but as for me and my house?, 
y'all take it and have it because i've been nothing but slung in through the mud. I haven't done everything right, but what I 've been expericencing here recently is wrong.

My faith in Christianity is fading because I'm not understanding alot of "Christians" mentality when it comes to love. I have found nothing but anguish, lies, hatefulness and deception. 
I believe in the Kingdom of God and I definitely believe in Jesus. But western civilization's version of Christ is very disturbing because they have totally disconnected Him from real life. 
He lives in THEIR church and THEIR church only. I don't wanna hear any scriptures and I don't wanna hear any Oh, God's gonna bring you out type stuff right now. I need a miracle and I need it fast. I've still been pastoring and that's been the only thing that really brings me joy, to see others blessed. But now I'm at the point where I'm drained and I don't have the physical energy anymore to continue on. God gives me the strength to deliever a rhema word every week for others but it's crazy when you still need one yourself.

I see so many Gospel Artist that literally HATE each other and when I see them celebrated like oh God is so pleased with them and I'm just being me and now I'm the ANTI CHRIST ? I'm like y'all ****** can have this. I can't take the fakeness no more. I'm wide open and now I'm like y'all take a hit cuz I ain't got nothing to lose. I've lost everything so you really can't hurt me anymore than I've already been hurt. And that's what hurts. So many people call themselves ministers but they don't minister they COMPETE. I'm gonna tell y'all the truth what you see on TV ain't real..... because if you're "real" then you're a sinner, if you're real then you're out of the will of God. But I don't have the energy to be fake. I never have been and I never will be.
Until God sends me a word through somebody for real that don't care that I'm Tonex but cares about the man of God who really needs the love of Christ to be demonstrated through a human being , I don't wanna hear it.

This is not a ploy to get you to worry about me or start more rumors; so let's clarify something right now......tonex is IS NOT leaving "Gospel" to go sing the dreaded "R&B". TONEX is retiring from an industry and religion that has completly stipped and cut and scarred his heart to the point he feels there's no repair. And yes I blame CHURCH FOLKS. You have caused so much hurt and pain to so many people that needed to see the Love of a Real Christ. I'm done with Church. I'm all about kingdom now. And in my pursuit of the real Jesus I leave your fictious, vindictive country club and cancel my membership to the industry and denounce it. I don't fit in and I don't want to. Whatever my mission is for God I wanna do it with the right heart and the right spirit. But that's just it I don't have a spirit right now. I'm too bruised to know what to feel.

Maybe one day someone with real discernment will know how to minister to someone like me right now. But if there was someone like that then I'm sure that Michael Jackson, Dennis Rodman, and some random heavily pierced skater on the beach would have experienced that real agape love by now. So until I find it , I've gotta get out of this matrix before I end up never wanting to sing again ever.

Thanx to every person that wrote to me and I do my best to write you all back because I want you to know that I'm a real person with real feelings and a real family. I read everything.
thanx to Yolanda Adams for being a real big sister to me. Kirk you really came through for me in Houston, I'm grateful. Judith McCallister thank u so much.

Until you hear from me again musically. 

Kingdom Kulture Kool


2 each His own


----------



## godsflowerrr (Sep 4, 2007)

Honey6928215 said:


> There is this article or blog about the reason he left the Gospel Music industry.  I read it and I was SHOCKED!!!! Man, it's a wonder he didn't end up shooting anybody 'cause Lord knows I would have end up in jail if I was going through the mess he was going through.  I don't know if any of you read this before but this is one of the reasons why dropped out of the 'industry.'  This article is about a year old.
> 
> TONEX RETIRES FROM THE MUSIC INDUSTRY
> 
> ...



wow .........i never read this. he must have been going through a lot. i know that it  really "hurts" to be hurt by fellow Christians. Sometimes you would expect to be hurt by people who don't know Jesus but being hurt by other Christians seem to sting more


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 4, 2007)

godsflowerrr said:


> wow .........i never read this. he must have been going through a lot. i know that it really "hurts" to be hurt by fellow Christians. Sometimes you would expect to be hurt by people who don't know Jesus but being hurt by other Christians seem to sting more


 
Let's you know that the Gospel Ministry is no different then the Music Industry itself.  I'm shocked to read about what goes on.  I have friends who are gospel singers and they have told me some of the things that goes on but with the Tonex incident, this one is off the chain.


----------



## dreamer26 (Sep 4, 2007)

I feel for him, I wished I could tell him to just stop and trust GOD, when you've done all you can do to stand you must keep standing.

I wish I could tell him that sometimes God will try you to see whether or not you're doing what you're doing for him or for you.

I wished I could tell him to count it all joy when men say all manner of things against you falsely for his name sake.

I wished I could tell him, with an old gospel hymn

When peace, like a river attendeth my way
When sorrows like sea billows roll
Whatever my lot, thou has taught me to say
It is well, it is well with my soul.


----------



## golden bronze (Sep 4, 2007)

The truth is everyone who is honest with themselves has had a moment like this where the church hurt seems like too much. I know what he's going through...I just wish that someone could minister to him now. He needs help, first, not just criticism. It is pretty obvious to me that what he is doing is not right, but this is also an obvious cry for help.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Sep 5, 2007)

He definitely needs prayer! All this blatant profanity and hostility he has, I don't think he should still be pastoring in his state of mind. He's calling other gospel artists *****s and parading around like a street thug or some gangsta. I am embarassed for him and I will be praying for him. Having a tattoo of a scripture doesn't just excuse him for all that other stuff. And that tattoo is a whole nother story. I don't think God is in the midst of The Naked Truth and he should have chosen better words especially being a known gospel artist. And sayin the other person that commented on his song had issues is just crazy. Here's a clip where he's defending hisself against mediatakeout and he still using profanity like it's nothing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Ml8zWZv0o


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2007)

tffy2004 said:


> *Shimmie~*he actually says it in the song the song The Naked Truth.


 
Oh Dear   This man is in great pain. 

Thanks Tffy....


----------



## godsflowerrr (Sep 5, 2007)

CaramelPrincezz said:


> He definitely needs prayer! All this blatant profanity and hostility he has, I don't think he should still be pastoring in his state of mind. He's calling other gospel artists *****s and parading around like a street thug or some gangsta. I am embarassed for him and I will be praying for him. Having a tattoo of a scripture doesn't just excuse him for all that other stuff. And that tattoo is a whole nother story. I don't think God is in the midst of The Naked Truth and he should have chosen better words especially being a known gospel artist. And sayin the other person that commented on his song had issues is just crazy. Here's a clip where he's defending hisself against mediatakeout and he still using profanity like it's nothing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Ml8zWZv0o



i totally aggree
i see on his you tube video he called hez and donnie mcclerkin ni**as


----------



## MsSharee06 (Sep 7, 2007)

_I was really surprised to hear the song myself.Obviously he's going through alot, I'll be praying for him._


----------



## naughteegirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Update

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2XEC--QO8Q&NR=1


----------



## loved (Oct 28, 2007)

naughteegirl said:


> Update
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2XEC--QO8Q&NR=1


 
The "_I apologize if you were offended_" [not for my actions] apology is always a little  to me.

Maybe he realized he could not be a money earning gospel artist w/ the last few postings.


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow!! I feel so sorry for him. He definitely went from one extreme to the other and then back again. I wonder if he acted this way with his ex-wife? I will definitely be praying for him. He is really hurt. My heart hurts for him.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Feb 18, 2009)

This so saddening, just saddening. The things people endure. Heaven only knows how deep the hurt goes. I love gospel/ Christian music, I grew up on it but I kinda dropped off in High School when I became a lil more fixated on the secular artists, so I don't really know who Tonex is...I feel bad for him though. Just to hear that he was raped saddens me.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 18, 2009)

I didn't click the links because I think I've seen it before based upon the info in the OP.  I was shocked when I initially saw it, then God reminded me of myself.  We are all sinners saved only by grace, the difference between Tonex and many of us is that our lives are not lived out in the public eye.  What if someone were to bug our homes, cars, phones.  How many of us Christians could be put on blast???   

I was all ready to judge him and I did until God let me hear some of the things that came out of my mouth and see some of my actions.   I got humbled right quick.


----------



## LiciaB (Feb 19, 2009)

My heart really goes out to him. I have not heard the song, but judging from what I've read in the posts it seems as though what he expressed is coming from a place of extreme pain and frustration. Reading that just made me very sad for some reason. I guess because I can imagine what he's feeling. That brother needs love, real love and understanding.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he just needs to get a grip and stop worrying about what every one is saying.  We are in the world but not apart of the world.  I can imagine how painful it is to have other "Christians" beat you down. first off once they began to do it they are no longer Christians. LIke Christ at all.  We have some really tough times ahead. and we can't stop now. Thats really what he needs to hear.  No matter what this world do to me I press on towards the prize.


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 20, 2009)

He needs to find out who he is in Lord Jesus and then be grounded in that because once he is, there won't be the need to go through all of this. I understand he is mad but he has to get to the point where he understands that what this person did to him was not really the person (it was physically) but spiritually it is something behind their action compelling them to do that.  

I can understand how hard it would be but by God's spirit, this pain can be taken away...earnest prayers of people with right standings with God are heard. He can heal him.  I feel sad for the guy.


----------

